# UltimateKiller.com



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

My site also offers some rare Halloween DVD's: The movies have edited to the fans delite. Some of them include the following,

Completed projects are:

* The Best of Dr. Loomis 

* Halloween 1 & 2 Ultimate TV-cut(two movies edited to one continuos movie)

* Halloween 6 Producers cut

Coming soon are: 

* Friday the 13th part 1 & 2 combo (two movies edited to one continuos movie)

* Halloween 4 & 5 combo (two movies edited to one continuos movie)

* Halloween 8 the homecoming (alternate Halloween movie with different soundtrack and some extra dialog)

* Halloween 8 Resurrection with the special features (deleted and alternate scenes) edited into the movie.


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Just completed

Nightmare on Elm St part 1 & 2 (two movies edited to one continuos movie)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here I made a clickable link for you. Great site btw!

http://www.UltimateKiller.com



<center></center>


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Halloweiner for the compiment and the link, I really appreciate.


P.S. I removed all the DVD's from my site, if anyone is intersted please e-mail me @ [email protected] thanks


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

ultimate_killer said:


> P.S. I removed all the DVD's from my site, if anyone is intersted please e-mail me @ [email protected] thanks



I updated my site with some more features. I removed the DVDs and no longer offer them due to legal reasons.

Check it out 


www.ultimatekiller.com

BTW where is the edit button for my older post, I'd like to remove the information about the DVDs', thanks.


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello again, I've updated my site since the last post, let me know what ya think, thanks.


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi again, I've made additional updates, please let me know what you think, thanks.


----------

